# New Animatronics column in Servo Magazine



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I've been contacted by Servo Magazine and invited to write a monthly column on Do It Yourself Animatronics. I guess they were pleased with the work I did last year for the October issue with Papa VooDoo (they did put him on the cover). 
I'll be exploring many different methods, motors and controllers that are available. Hopefully in the process we can all learn some new tricks.
The first column will come out in the June issue.
Any suggestions on topics you'd like to see covered would be appreciated.
Maybe as Haunters, we're finally being recognized!


----------



## mikkojay (Sep 15, 2014)

Very cool! I guess they figured out where to get the good stuff..  That speaks volumes about not only your skills, but also your ability to translate them into understandable tutorials as well. Hats off to your contributions- looking forward to what's next.
-Mike


----------



## morrisdirector (Mar 15, 2015)

Exciting! Looking forward to this!


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 19, 2007)

Congrats Steve! I am glad to see you are getting some recognition for all of your hard work.

I'll be looking for your column.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Animatronics for Beginners" - that's my vote for a column

And congratulations!


----------



## DarkOne (Oct 16, 2012)

I thought I'd be reading a post about an animatronic column, but this is more exciting! I'd like to know about linkages and control systems.


----------



## spinman1949 (Jun 29, 2009)

Congrats Steve

If anyone deserves the recognition it is you. 

Tom


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

This is awesome, I have to check this. Do you recommend online or magazine subscription?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Congrats!!! Ya gotta be lovin that praise. We'll be waiting for the left over clippings to fall into the forum!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Woot, congratulations!
I agree with Roxie. Along with all the amazing things I know you will explore, animatronics for beginners would be awesome. It might help bring some newcomers into the fold.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very well deserved Steven!
Congratulations!


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Congrats Steve! It would be cool to see a column series on how a project develops from initial concepts and ideas to servo and controller selection all the way through the build and finally, the completed project. Looking forward to reading your column.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Congratulations Steve! That is awesome! I guess I'll have to subscribe to the magazine now. Here's a topic I'd like to explore, a talking vulture....how to fabricate the body, the animatronics for him to converse with a skeleton...say, a skeleton named Ollie, for instance....something like this would be really cool!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

heresjohnny said:


> This is awesome, I have to check this. Do you recommend online or magazine subscription?


Thanks everyone for the support. I'm really hoping you pitch in with ideas of things you'd like to see covered.
As far as my preference, I'm old school and still prefer the print version. I think the online version is included if you get the print one. I only use my Kindle while traveling as I like the feel of a book or magazine.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Yes indeed, animatronics for beginners. Simple projects that can be built apon and how stuff works. Good luck.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Great News Steve! I would love to help in any way that I can! Also you may want to consider how to hide the mechanics of an anamatronic with a mask and other types of coverings. No really my strong point but the art minded people may be of better help with that topic.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I just subscribed the magazine, and you get the online edition free with your subscription. I actually was given a copy of SERVO magazine when I helped out with Papa Voodoo, so I had and idea of how neat the magazine is. I highly recommend subscribing.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Got a link or an address for subscription info


----------



## brd813 (Nov 29, 2012)

This was almost to easy:

http://www.servomagazine.com/

Nice to know they are expanding into animatronics, I always wondered why this topic was so poorly covered in the amateur robotics area.


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Congratulations Steve....this is gonna be fun!


----------



## randyjb77 (Sep 18, 2010)

Congratulations


----------



## REAPER KING (Sep 16, 2014)

Great news Steve, I have been on the fence in regard to a subscription, but now I will get one for sure. I agree with some to do an introduction to animatronics. I think there is so many people who would value some how to get started information.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

The first of the series on Do It Yourself Animatronics is now available in the digital version. Next month's article is a beginners guide to getting started as requested and has already been submitted for the July issue.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Just got my hard copy of Servo Magazine and read the entire article. Terrific job Steve! Bandit is gonna be a star!

Best of luck on upcoming articles...

Regards,
Lightman


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Thank you!
The articles for the next 2 months have been submitted and now I get to work on the Halloween issues!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

The digital edition of the July issue of Servo Magazine is out! It has my column on "Getting Started in Animatronics" as requested. I hope this helps get some started with their own Animatronic projects.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

I need to subscribe! :jol:


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

bobzilla said:


> I need to subscribe! :jol:


Me too


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

So do I:jol:


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

This month's issue also has a very good article on using servos.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

The August issue is out and my column this month is on talking and 3 axis head movement.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

The newest edition of Servo Magazine is out in digital form. I am very excited that my project was selected for the cover. The cover photo was done by my son, Bryan Koci, the owner of Red Tie Photography. Check it out for all the build details!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Revenge of the Robospider" - hilarious!

Congrats, halstaff!


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Read the article Steve...great job!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Congratulations Steve!
Two Servo Magazine covers so far :jol:


----------

